# Scifi and USA HD showing bandwidth



## neowaxworks

My source notified me and now it has been confirmed by Scott at satguys...
both are not active to subs, as best I know, but are showing somethign now instead of a slate


----------



## Ron Barry

Interesting... Guess you answered my question on how you know this... What is a sib?


----------



## msmith198025

Sub.

The rumor is for this wed. on going live. With something anyway


----------



## neowaxworks

Ron Barry said:


> Interesting... Guess you answered my question on how you know this... What is a sib?


lol..corrected....Iwas excited and already have terrible typing skills!


----------



## fr8mvr

sibs = subs mispelled


----------



## Ron Barry

Fell like I just went through a scene in "My cousin Vinny" ... What a Yut... Figured sib = sub.. but wanted to make sure there was not a special class of Sub that I was not aware of.


----------



## neowaxworks

Ron Barry said:


> Fell like I just went through a scene in "My cousin Vinny" ... What a Yut... Figured sib = sub.. but wanted to make sure there was not a special class of Sub that I was not aware of.


lol


----------



## Henry

Satguys speculation thread:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-forum/131009-soon-here-new-dish-hd.html


----------



## jackienopay

HDG said:


> Satguys speculation thread:
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-forum/131009-soon-here-new-dish-hd.html


Great thread! Why can't anyone here do that fun stuff with tsreader or whatever that program is?


----------



## FogCutter

ANOTHER DISH RUMOR! Yikes. 

Are these started by people, or is there a random rumor generator tucked away on some server in Siberia or New Jersey? Every few days it fires out "another one" to keep the forums churning.

Sorry to be cynical. Hope this Wednesday is the big day. Mercredi Grand at last! 

The channel launch is probably planned for the day after the last episode of BSG.


----------



## Henry

FogCutter said:


> ANOTHER DISH RUMOR! Yikes.
> 
> Are these started by people, or is there a random rumor generator tucked away on some server in Siberia or New Jersey? Every few days it fires out "another one" to keep the forums churning.
> 
> Sorry to be cynical. Hope this Wednesday is the big day. Mercredi Grand at last!
> 
> The channel launch is probably planned for the day after the last episode of BSG.


You may be right ... especially your last point.


----------



## Ron Barry

Hopefully it is true.. but like any rumor I hear on the net I always take it with a grain of salt. If it happens, great if not well so goes life. I have seen too many rumors not happen and just like polls on this board.. It is but one data point that may or may not be accurate.


----------



## James Long

jackienopay said:


> Great thread! Why can't anyone here do that fun stuff with tsreader or whatever that program is?


There are some here with the right equipment. JohnH uses some of it for his "Uplink Activity" reports ... however to see what is being reported here someone would need an 8PSK compatible receiver card and a dish pointed at the satellite in question. ("Uplink Activity" can be read on any transponder in the system with a QPSK card.)

If anyone wants to make the investment needed to get the information it would be appreciated ... as long as their reports are (like JohnH's) limited to the basic information that won't help a person trying to hack the system. While there is a lot of stuff people can learn _without_ stealing programming there are a few things those special people see that should be left unsaid.

But overall ... it is only a little bit more than we know from JohnH's reports. 99.9999% of the time knowing the bandwidth used is irrelevant. This is an exception. Something other than a slate is better than a slate. It still doesn't mean it will be turned on anytime soon.

And that's where the rumors start ... we'd rather speak in truths than rumors. Good to know there is something "other than slate" out there ... but the next step is either a guess or a leak.


----------



## aramus8

The site that keeps pushing all these rumors lost all credibility with me when they started charging $19.95 on a recurring basis to be able to access a part of the site where you can hear the rumors before the rest of the subs. The more rumors they can come up with, the better the chance for more subscriptions.


----------



## James Long

A quick reminder ... this is DBSTalk - let's talk about DBS - not the policies and practices of sites discussing DBS, but DBS services.

Thanks!


----------



## GrumpyBear

All wishing aside, I will believe it only when I see 122 go HD on my screen. Not being negative, just not getting excited, again.


----------



## Henry

GrumpyBear said:


> All wishing aside, I will believe it only when I see 122 go HD on my screen. Not being negative, just not getting excited, again.


Not sure if it's been covered before but, will there be a dual listing on the EPG - that is; channel 122 showing HD and another mirror channel in the 9000 block?


----------



## phrelin

I'm not holding my breath, by the way. Had to be resuscitated last week.


----------



## Henry

phrelin said:


> I'm not holding my breath, by the way. Had to be resuscitated last week.


That makes two of us.


----------



## russ9

FogCutter said:


> ANOTHER DISH RUMOR! Yikes....
> ...The channel launch is probably planned for the day after the last episode of BSG.


What worries me is the rumor that the old satellite has been inexplicably replaced with an identical, but brand new factory fresh model. What the frak?


----------



## James Long

russ9 said:


> What worries me is the rumor that the old satellite has been inexplicably replaced with an identical, but brand new factory fresh model. What the frak?


Well the sats haven't been replaced yet, but the replacements planned are not "identical" ... they are better.

Much more power and a better footprint.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

HDG said:


> Not sure if it's been covered before but, will there be a dual listing on the EPG - that is; channel 122 showing HD and another mirror channel in the 9000 block?


In the "wayback machine" there was an uplink report last year that had SciFiHD on 9432 and USAHD on 9431, with appropriate 122 and 105 mapdowns, respectively. At some point the mapdowns were taken away... and thus far we have seen neither hide nor hair of anything new with regards to these channels, aside from the rumors of course.

All things being equal, I would guess that whenever (ifever) these channels light up they will have 9xxx channels (possibly the ones uplinked last year) and mapdowns. Entirely possible that they move them elsewhere, as we have seen that happen before too... where they "test" at one location then move them before turning them on for us customers.


----------



## normang

While it will be nice if new HD channels appear, I am not going to get my hopes up until there is an official announcement, which usually comes a touch before implementation, I thought in the past. Though I may not be recalling accurately. I don't remember if channels appeared, then came the announcement or PR from Dish.

until new channels appear, please stand or sit by....


----------



## GrumpyBear

We have been misled so many times via Rumor. I would almost wish nobody would post until the channels are Broadcasting. I realize posting early from informed sources is cool, but we have been misled to many times, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

normang said:


> While it will be nice if new HD channels appear, I am not going to get my hopes up until there is an official announcement, which usually comes a touch before implementation, I thought in the past. Though I may not be recalling accurately. I don't remember if channels appeared, then came the announcement or PR from Dish.
> 
> until new channels appear, please stand or sit by....


Rumors and speculation and guessing can be fun, as long as no one mistakes them for a "promise" and gets mad. Too many folks get mad when rumors don't pan out because they put so much hope in them. That's just not a good idea.

FYI, many times Dish has launched channels for customers before formally announcing them. I have more than once been randomly flipping around or watching for the uplink report and found a new channel before seeing a public press release or announcement from Dish.

I think as long as they know they are good to go, it makes sense to light something up and THEN make the announcement... rather than make an announcement and then run into a problem that forces a retraction.


----------



## normang

The last time we went through this, was it December early 07, the same source I believe was also saying the same thing as now, its 4 months later and here we are again, wishing he is right.. perhaps this time he is.. 

However, as many of us have said, when it shows up in guide and you can select it and watch, its not real...


----------



## Kman68

Charlie said that SciFi, USA and the much anticipated World Fishing Network will go live in April, so do not start holding breath before 11:59 PM on April 30th.

He also said that expanded locals would be complete by mid April. Question is, is the 9th or the 16th mid April?


----------



## projectorguru

Kman68 said:


> Charlie said that SciFi, USA and the much anticipated World Fishing Network will go live in April, so do not start holding breath before 11:59 PM on April 30th.
> 
> He also said that expanded locals would be complete by mid April. Question is, is the 9th or the 16th mid April?


This weeks launch has been delayed AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!! from another site


----------



## FTA Michael

E-Z Rumor:

"X is coming this Wednesday."

And when Thursday comes without X ...

"X has been delayed a week."


----------



## normang

If he's wrong again, that's par for the course, if somehow he's still right, cool.. otherwise he should wait until he has something real other than rumor and speculation...


----------



## BNUMM

Kman68 said:


> Charlie said that SciFi, USA and the much anticipated World Fishing Network will go live in April, so do not start holding breath before 11:59 PM on April 30th.
> 
> He also said that expanded locals would be complete by mid April. Question is, is the 9th or the 16th mid April?


I thought he said local expansion would be complete in May. He said some markets would be up in April and others would be up in May.


----------



## booger

Someone over at SG's states that a CSR told them that national HD channels would be delayed by another week. Only local HD this week.

I hope its another case of a CSR not knowing what they're talking about.


----------



## projectorguru

booger said:


> Someone over at SG's states that a CSR told them that national HD channels would be delayed by another week. Only local HD this week.
> 
> I hope its another case of a CSR not knowing what they're talking about.


CSR's seem to know what they are talking about when they say no HD:lol:


----------



## booger

projectorguru said:


> CSR's seem to know what they are talking about when they say no HD:lol:


That's funny. You know, you are probably right though. lol


----------



## Richard King

The great thing about rumors is that you can start them at any time, change them at will, and, eventually, they will come true.


----------



## Richard King

projectorguru said:


> CSR's seem to know what they are talking about when they say no HD:lol:


I hate to say it, but THAT'S funny. :lol:


----------



## booger

Richard King said:


> The great thing about rumors is that you can start them at any time, change them at will, and, eventually, they will come true.


Maybe the CSR got confused and was referring to last week.

Rumors are about all we have these days. :lol:


----------



## ESPNSTI

Richard King said:


> The great thing about rumors is that you can start them at any time, change them at will, and, eventually, they will come true.


Really? Awesome! Let me give it a shot:

I will marry Erica Durance... soon!


----------



## nlk10010

Richard King said:


> The great thing about rumors is that you can start them at any time, change them at will, and, eventually, they will come true.


Yup, I wish people on another site (not SatGuys) that claim to have an "insider" would realize that. General predictions that can't be tested seem to be a stock-in-trade.


----------



## Kman68

projectorguru said:


> This weeks launch has been delayed AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!! from another site


All sat launches have been halted that were assembled with the same delivery system until the reason for the AMC14 failure is arrived at.


----------



## Ron Barry

I think projectorguru was talking about the launch of SciFi and USA...  

As for it being delayed again.... Since Dish has never given an exact date (Have they?) then I am not sure saying delayed is accurate.


----------



## James Long

Yeah, it was not that kind of launch ... an alleged channel launch, not a satellite launch.

BTW: Most people know where to get "rumors" ... I see no reason to spread them.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

ESPNSTI said:


> Really? Awesome! Let me give it a shot:
> 
> I will marry Erica Durance... soon!


That's funny... because my marriage was delayed!



The thing about rumors that involve "inside sources" is that the only way you could prove your rumor to have substantial backing is by outing your source. This makes the rumor "announcing" a risky game, and why I wouldn't want any part of it. In the rare instance in my life when I have ever been privvy to something, I found it best to keep it to myself. The only reason to run out and tell people is to get some kind of "credit"/recognition for announcing it... and I have no interest in that kind of fame.

I have no problem speculating based on available verifiable information... but then everything is just a guess and no reason to get in an uproar if my guess is wrong.


----------



## texaswolf

normang said:


> The last time we went through this, was it December early 07, the same source I believe was also saying the same thing as now, its 4 months later and here we are again, wishing he is right.. perhaps this time he is..
> 
> However, as many of us have said, when it shows up in guide and you can select it and watch, its not real...


From what I understand, usually when they uplink a channel, it will be lit up pretty soon, and when they uplinked them back then, that was the general thought....and the fact that SciFi and USA still aren't on has many confused, so I give Scott credit for thinking that then....and more activity on it now after the latest announcement on CC is more positive.

I'm excited/hopeful ...because unlike last time we actually have the channel names (not date) from Charlie. So there may be a little more merit behind any of those channels being worked on, then before we had confirmations of them being added.

Hopeful, excited, but not letting my guard down at the same time.


----------



## Grandude

Richard King said:


> The great thing about rumors is that you can start them at any time, change them at will, and, eventually, they will come true.


I will be marrying Sandra Bullock...............soon.....


----------



## phrelin

texaswolf said:


> Hopeful, excited, but not letting my guard down at the same time.


I'm not even hopeful. Logically it makes no sense to turn them on this week. As I understand it last week they didn't roll out a bunch of new locals but may be this week. Last week there was the BSG season premier which Dish promoted on the Charlie Chat.

Hmmm. Totally illogical. Maybe I should be hopeful....:sure:


----------



## Taco Lover

texaswolf said:


> From what I understand, usually when they uplink a channel, it will be lit up pretty soon, and when they uplinked them back then, that was the general thought....and the fact that SciFi and USA still aren't on has many confused, so I give Scott credit for thinking that then....and more activity on it now after the latest announcement on CC is more positive.


I don't really care if SciFi or USA comes to Dish, but just wanted to point out that CSNBA-HD (formerly FSNBA-HD) has been uplinked for a couple of years... still no sign of Dish flipping the switch. :nono2:


----------



## phrelin

Taco Lover said:


> I don't really care if SciFi or USA comes to Dish, but just wanted to point out that CSNBA-HD (formerly FSNBA-HD) has been uplinked for a couple of years... still no sign of Dish flipping the switch. :nono2:


Sometimes I think Charlie is sitting in his "special theater" watching all this stuff using a "special box." Sometimes I think, but not usually....


----------



## texaswolf

phrelin said:


> I'm not even hopeful. Logically it makes no sense to turn them on this week. As I understand it last week they didn't roll out a bunch of new locals but may be this week. Last week there was the BSG season premier which Dish promoted on the Charlie Chat.
> 
> Hmmm. Totally illogical. Maybe I should be hopeful....:sure:


it wouldn't make a lot of sense, your right...but keep in mind that they didn't get BTN up until the second week of the football season. I don't think they really care about what shows are starting when...unfortunately:nono2:


----------



## dennispap

phrelin said:


> Sometimes I think Charlie is sitting in his "special theater" watching all this stuff using a "special box." Sometimes I think, but not usually....


Yea, a directv box:lol:


----------



## Richard King

Grandude said:


> I will be marrying Sandra Bullock...............soon.....


Are you going to have your motorcycle gang take out Jessie James?


----------



## texaswolf

Richard King said:


> Are you going to have your motorcycle gang take out Jessie James?


Rumor has it that Jesse James has been spending a lot of time at work, and when he's not around Sandra Bullock has been spotted in various places with Phrelin....:yesman:


----------



## Richard King

Wow!!! Grandude's gonna be busy having to knock off both Jesse and Phrelin. :lol: By the way, it's not nice to make me cough my drink all over my screen. :nono:


----------



## HobbyTalk

Rumor, just rumors.... think it came from "that other site"


----------



## phrelin

texaswolf said:


> Rumor has it that Jesse James has been spending a lot of time at work, and when he's not around Sandra Bullock has been spotted in various places with Phrelin....:yesman:


I'll have my wife standing at the podium looking up at me p**sed while I apologize to Jesse.:eek2:


----------



## texaswolf

Richard King said:


> Wow!!! Grandude's gonna be busy having to knock off both Jesse and Phrelin. :lol: By the way, it's not nice to make me cough my drink all over my screen. :nono:


:rolling: ....sorry about that


----------



## RasputinAXP

And now my one friend who's on Comcast has just emailed me to tell me that they're switching on SciFi HD on Saturday.

Frakkin' Cylons must be messing with Charlie.


----------



## James Long

FYI: Last Friday's BSG will be rerun the hour before this Friday's BSG ... in SD on DISH.
(Hopefully in HD as well, but hopefully has been 4 months now.  )

Perhaps there will be a surprise.


----------



## booger

RasputinAXP said:


> And now my one friend who's on Comcast has just emailed me to tell me that they're switching on SciFi HD on Saturday.
> 
> Frakkin' Cylons must be messing with Charlie.


Once you get Sci-Fi HD, have your friend come over for a picture quality comparison. :grin:


----------



## jackienopay

I assume that someone has checked that it is not up already (not trying to start any new rumors, I'm just not home to check myself).


----------



## RasputinAXP

booger said:


> Once you get Sci-Fi HD, have your friend come over for a picture quality comparison. :grin:


I think I'll go over to his place...I can't trust his eyes, he denied needing glasses for 3 years.

Then again I could just pop across the street to my other friend's, he's got D* and should have SciFiHD...


----------



## LindaT

jackienopay said:


> I assume that someone has checked that it is not up already (not trying to start any new rumors, I'm just not home to check myself).


It's 5:20 pm eastern ....no SciFiHD .....FRAK


----------



## phrelin

LindaT said:


> It's 5:20 pm eastern ....no SciFiHD .....FRAK


:shrug: Not exactly a surprise. A post on another website contains a rather long explanation about how the memos were different.

Since I didn't get no @#$*!% memo....:nono2:


----------



## James Long

As stated earlier this week ... rumors are rumors. Don't get your hopes up.

I'd rather be pleasantly surprised when it comes than set myself up for annoyance every Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## normang

I like many others would like to have the additional HD channels be discussed, however, there are certain realities in all this, and *eventually* no provider will have any significant advantage over the other, it will be largely all the same except for probably Sports channels and perhaps a few other random channels.

I for one am patient enough for this to happen all by itself, instead of griping in every appropriate thread on; where is it, why didn't it show up, or Charlie screwed us, and any other lame impatient whine one can come up with.

While some of the announced channels are available in SD, I am content to watch the SD version until the HD version arrives. As far as other new HD Channels, I cannot miss what I've never seen from these new HD channels, so when new HD channels appear, cool.. As long as it has something interesting to watch or record on them.

Until then, my 722 records everything I want just fine and while it would be nice to watch some of these shows in HD, the SD version will suffice for now as I know its coming eventually.. Plus, chances are some or all of the shows will repeat after the HD version appears, so I can record or re-watch the show in HD then..


----------



## rey_1178

i think what james wrote is right on the money! for the 1st time since dec. 07 that i really set my self up for this just to fall right on my fat a** again. no more! either i'll wait or just switch to D*. i refuse to get my hopes high again on this and i suggest you all do the same.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> As stated earlier this week ... rumors are rumors. Don't get your hopes up.
> 
> I'd rather be pleasantly surprised when it comes than set myself up for annoyance every Wednesday/Thursday.


Another interesting thing about rumors, besides the disappointment they sometimes setup...

People who bring a rumor that comes true want credit for being the first to say it... but the same person bringing a rumor that turns out false doesn't want any blame for getting people's hopes up.

How exactly does that work? Credit but no blame?


----------



## phrelin

James Long said:


> As stated earlier this week ... rumors are rumors. Don't get your hopes up.
> 
> I'd rather be pleasantly surprised when it comes than set myself up for annoyance every Wednesday/Thursday.


Even if no one says a word on any board or thread before any upcoming Wednesday/Thursday, I'm going to be "annoyed" even after SciFiHD is on because of that Charlie Chat announcing new HD combined with featuring BSG. I can't tolerate dumb and that combination was PR big picture dumb.


----------



## James Long

I suppose they could have completely ignored the program ... acted like BSG wasn't worth guest time on Charlie Chat. Fill that time with more employee skits ... perhaps Scott could have dressed up as all three remaining major candidates and talked about the interactive election applications? Or they could have had Leslie explain how to change the batteries in a remote.

It seems strange to ban what is apparently a popular program from being promoted on the chat simply because the HD channel would not be available immediately. "Sorry, we're having an undisclosed issue adding channels so we can't have you on our show to promote the widely available SD channel you ARE appearing on because a few people might get their hopes up."

BTW: Sometimes what they don't say on Charlie Chat speaks the loudest. IF the guest was there to promote the soon comingness of BSG in HD on Sci-Fi HD they would have made it clear ... they would have said "the final season of BSG in HD". But they didn't say that. Sorry ...

I hope the channel is added ... I've been saying that for four months ... but predicting when is anyone's guess - no matter how educated or interested.


----------



## lionsrule

NOPE, I agree with phrelin. 

Dish was DUMB to promote bsg if they were not able to get scifihd up and running.

The charlie chat debacle would be similar to me KNOWING that my son wants to go to mcdonalds. He's been asking to go to weeks, even months. So then, I decide to pull the car into the mcdonalds parking lot..........ONLY to tell him we are meeting his grandma their so he can spend the day with her at her house.

Should I expect him to have other ideas? YES

I am DUMB for misleading him? YES

Should I expect a chicken nugget to the back of the head from him? YES

Sorry, but phrelin and I win this debate.......


Time for a back to topic sign, me thinks.......


----------



## aloishus27

lionsrule said:


> NOPE, I agree with phrelin.
> 
> Dish was DUMB to promote bsg if they were not able to get scifihd up and running.
> 
> The charlie chat debacle would be similar to me KNOWING that my son wants to go to mcdonalds. He's been asking to go to weeks, even months. So then, I decide to pull the car into the mcdonalds parking lot..........ONLY to tell him we are meeting his grandma their so he can spend the day with her at her house.
> 
> Should I expect him to have other ideas? YES
> 
> I am DUMB for misleading him? YES
> 
> Should I expect a chicken nugget to the back of the head from him? YES
> 
> Sorry, but phrelin and I win this debate.......
> 
> Time for a back to topic sign, me thinks.......


If my kid ever threw a chicken nugget at me for any reason it would be the last I can assure you that.

also in the sentence you used "their" it should be "there"

there refers to a place

their refers to people and their ownership of something.

they're is the contraction of they are.


----------



## tsduke

James Long said:


> I suppose they could have completely ignored the program ... acted like BSG wasn't worth guest time on Charlie Chat. Fill that time with more employee skits ... perhaps Scott could have dressed up as all three remaining major candidates and talked about the interactive election applications? Or they could have had Leslie explain how to change the batteries in a remote.
> 
> It seems strange to ban what is apparently a popular program from being promoted on the chat simply because the HD channel would not be available immediately. "Sorry, we're having an undisclosed issue adding channels so we can't have you on our show to promote the widely available SD channel you ARE appearing on because a few people might get their hopes up."
> 
> BTW: Sometimes what they don't say on Charlie Chat speaks the loudest. IF the guest was there to promote the soon comingness of BSG in HD on Sci-Fi HD they would have made it clear ... they would have said "the final season of BSG in HD". But they didn't say that. Sorry ...
> 
> I hope the channel is added ... I've been saying that for four months ... but predicting when is anyone's guess - no matter how educated or interested.


Didn't Charlie mention Scifi-HD on the chat though?


----------



## normang

I think its silly to *perpetually* whine about a show you can still watch, its not like you don't have the program available.

Sure it would be nicer to watch in HD, but that in itself should not be the point, you could be somewhere you couldn't watch it at all.


----------



## PghGuy

aloishus27 said:


> If my kid ever threw a chicken nugget at me for any reason it would be the last I can assure you that.
> 
> also in the sentence you used "their" it should be "there"
> 
> there refers to a place
> 
> their refers to people and their ownership of something.
> 
> they're is the contraction of they are.


omg, du whe reelly nead this tipe of edukashun in this foreum, pleese... :nono:


----------



## jackienopay

aloishus27 said:


> If my kid ever threw a chicken nugget at me for any reason it would be the last I can assure you that.
> 
> also in the sentence you used "their" it should be "there"
> 
> there refers to a place
> 
> their refers to people and their ownership of something.
> 
> they're is the contraction of they are.


Good point, it is important to read over these threads before responding. Like that part you must have missed that said "back to topic."

Is anyone able to confirm if there is any "activity" today using one of those nifty programs?


----------



## Suomi

PghGuy said:


> omg, du whe reelly nead this tipe of edukashun in this foreum, pleese... :nono:


Yes we do. I can't fathom how so many people are so incapable of choosing the correct there/their/they're, your/you're, or to/too/two. But we're off topic here.


----------



## lionsrule

aloishus27 said:


> If my kid ever threw a chicken nugget at me for any reason it would be the last I can assure you that.
> 
> also in the sentence you used "their" it should be "there"
> 
> there refers to a place
> 
> their refers to people and their ownership of something.
> 
> they're is the contraction of they are.


You are being two mean to me. It seems like a bit a hot heir.

PS. Do NOT pretend to tell me how to raise my children. "You're" militant claim of instruction shows only that you more than likely have never had children.


----------



## Jersey Girl

lionsrule said:


> NOPE, I agree with phrelin.
> 
> Dish was DUMB to promote bsg if they were not able to get scifihd up and running.
> 
> The charlie chat debacle would be similar to me KNOWING that my son wants to go to mcdonalds. He's been asking to go to weeks, even months. So then, I decide to pull the car into the mcdonalds parking lot..........ONLY to tell him we are meeting his grandma their so he can spend the day with her at her house.
> 
> Should I expect him to have other ideas? YES
> 
> I am DUMB for misleading him? YES
> 
> Should I expect a chicken nugget to the back of the head from him? YES
> 
> Sorry, but phrelin and I win this debate.......
> 
> Time for a back to topic sign, me thinks.......


Great analogy, lionsrule, but the important thing we have learned here is your son should have listened to what you DIDN'T say, that's what's really important.

Since you did not actually say you're going to McDonalds to eat, you did not make it clear and he should not have expected to eat there. Even if you pulled in, went inside to meet grandma, sat there and watched her eat a Happy Meal, and actually tossed the extra fries she couldn't eat into the garbage, your son would have no right to think he was eating at McDonalds, and should be happy with the casserole grandma has cooking for him at her house.


----------



## lionsrule

....why is it taking so long for someone to compare HD fanatics to my 3 yr old son.


----------



## lionsrule

Jersey Girl said:


> your son should have listened to what you DIDN'T say.


Please help me learn how to listen to something that is NOT said....

Is that like: If no one is in the forest when a tree falls, does it make a sound?


----------



## aloishus27

lionsrule said:


> You are being two mean to me. It seems like a bit a hot heir.
> 
> PS. Do NOT pretend to tell me how to raise my children. "You're" militant claim of instruction shows only that you more than likely have never had children.


Look at the children of today versus the children raised 30 - 40 years ago and you tell me which way works the best.

Look at the utter disrespect kids today have for all forms of authority including the very teachers that teach them in schools. It doesn't take much to realize that perhaps all this talking and "counseling" doesn't do a whole heck of a lot and perhaps a smack on the butt never did hurt anyone.

I'm not telling you how to raise your kids.... that's the last thing I would want to do and likewise wouldn't want anyone telling me how to raise mine.

Your post just hit me a bit funny thats all. I apologize if I offended you.

Now let us please get back on topic.


----------



## lionsrule

It's all good......


----------



## lionsrule

so........I hear there are some signs of more bandwidth on the usahd and scifihd uplinks.......


----------



## Jersey Girl

lionsrule said:


> Please help me learn how to listen to something that is NOT said....
> 
> Is that like: If no one is in the forest when a tree falls, does it make a sound?


It's more like "Let's think of something to say that rationalizes somebody promoting something that didn't happen, at least not yet."


----------



## lionsrule

NOW, I'm really confused....


Who's on first.....


----------



## PghGuy

Suomi said:


> Yes we do. I can't fathom how so many people are so incapable of choosing the correct there/their/they're, your/you're, or to/too/two. But we're off topic here.


but that is your issue, not everyone elses...learn to deal with it. Trust me, people choosing the wrong spelling is not near as bad as someone who thinks they need to correct everyone for doing so.

What you can or can not fathom is your personal problem that nobody else really cares about...seems like you are the one that is incapable of keeping this to yourself.


----------



## lionsrule

PghGuy said:


> but that is your issue, not everyone elses...learn to deal with it. Trust me, people choosing the wrong spelling is not near as bad as someone who thinks they need to correct everyone for doing so.
> 
> What you can or can not fathom is your personal problem that nobody else really cares about...seems like you are the one that is incapable of keeping this to yourself.


Hi, would you like to join my debate team......


----------



## FogCutter

I hear the sound of one hand clapping. . . 

To be fair to Dish, I'm sure there are many things going on behind the scenes that we are unaware of; turning on SciFi HD is surely more than connecting a jumper and flipping a switch. Details both contractural and technical come into play. 

If they put something on their website giving a soft release schedule wrapped in disclaimers, some droog would sue like mad if they were ten minutes late on a projected release.

So as frustrating as it is, Dish is taking a prudent course of action.

No matter where we go, there we are. 

So what's the latest rumor? I gotta know!


----------



## Jersey Girl

FogCutter said:


> So what's the latest rumor? I gotta know!


The latest rumor is Charlie is negotiating, but will not put the channels on the air until the price is right. He wants to make sure everyone's bill doesn't go up for the relatively few that will watch these channels, just like he's doing with MSG and other channels.

It's just a rumor, but if true a prudent course of action to be sure.


----------



## TulsaOK

PghGuy said:


> omg, du whe reelly nead this tipe of edukashun in this foreum, pleese... :nono:


When reading a post, or a reply to a post, it comes across as much more credible if the author uses proper spelling and grammar. There are a lot of folks who don't know the difference between words that sound the same.

I hope Sci-Fi shows up this week in HD. I don't watch that channel much but it would be nice to see BSG in HD.


----------



## TulsaOK

PghGuy said:


> ...wrong spelling is not near as bad...


Or using improper grammar. Should be *nearly*, not near. 

I hope USA network shows up in HD soon. Monk is coming back on.


----------



## PghGuy

TulsaOK said:


> When reading a post, or a reply to a post, it comes across as much more credible if the author uses proper spelling and grammar. There are a lot of folks who don't know the difference between words that sound the same.
> 
> I hope Sci-Fi shows up this week in HD. I don't watch that channel much but it would be nice to see BSG in HD.


When reading a post, or a reply to a post, it comes across as much more credible if the author *stays on topic*!

If it is really all that important to you, then start another thread titled "Spelling Corrections For People Who Can't Fathom Another's Mistake" so the rest of us can stay on topic. If there are really as many people as you say who don't know the difference between words that sound the same (of course if they don't know the difference, then it really wouldn't be an issue for them now would it  ), I am sure they could go to your specific thread to ask you for your help!


----------



## PghGuy

TulsaOK said:


> Or using improper grammar. Should be *nearly*, not near.
> 
> I hope USA network shows up in HD soon. Monk is coming back on.


now that is funny...are you gonna correct me for the others to? Didn't mean to lose you there but here is a clue, I left another one in this sentance for you to correct as well, lol (maybe a two letter word that should be three...might be another one too).


----------



## TulsaOK

Suomi said:


> Yes we do. I can't fathom how so many people are so incapable of choosing the correct there/their/they're, your/you're, or to/too/two. But we're off topic here.


True. It's enough to make one "loose" one's mind.

I would like to see Psych in HD on USA.


----------



## James Long

tsduke said:


> Didn't Charlie mention Scifi-HD on the chat though?


It was one of the channels listed that theyhope to have up by the end of summer. Not by April 4th or April 10th or any specific date.

BTW: Unless Sci-Fi and USA are added today this thread will close. We have a gripe thread - and we don't need any place for trading personal insults.


----------



## FTA Michael

If you folks want to discuss English grammar, please do so here: http://www.englishforums.com/English/

If you honestly can't understand what a poster said, then ask a polite question to clarify it. Or just ignore the post.

This forum is for DBS topics. If you have real information to help other users learn more about what's going on with DBS, please post it. If not, please read and learn.
:backtotop


----------



## lionsrule

It will be going live........SOON.


----------



## James Long

There was a possibility that they would go live last December ... "maybe by the end of summer" is the closest we have to official word.


----------



## shamrock84

lionsrule said:


> NOPE, I agree with phrelin.
> 
> Dish was DUMB to promote bsg if they were not able to get scifihd up and running.


You still get SciFi in SD no? Dish can no longer promote shows in SD?


----------



## Jersey Girl

lionsrule said:


> It will be going live........SOON.


Except nobody actually SAID that!


----------



## James Long

Jersey Girl said:


> Except nobody actually SAID that!


Nobody that matters? :lol:

"Soon" is a good word for when the channel will be available. On this forum "soon" is a short way of saying "eventually/maybe". It has been commonly used for other channel and feature additions.

Just consider it an inside joke told by satellite junkies.


----------



## lionsrule

James Long said:


> Nobody that matters? :lol:
> 
> "Soon" is a good word for when the channel will be available. On this forum "soon" is a short way of saying "eventually/maybe". It has been commonly used for other channel and feature additions.
> 
> Just consider it an inside joke told by satellite junkies.


\\

Well said...


----------



## aloishus27

shamrock84 said:


> You still get SciFi in SD no? Dish can no longer promote shows in SD?


Nope, that is considered sacrilegious.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> Or they could have had Leslie explain how to change the batteries in a remote.


That actually would be ok with me. I like Leslie


----------



## Stewart Vernon

lionsrule said:


> Dish was DUMB to promote bsg if they were not able to get scifihd up and running.
> 
> The charlie chat debacle would be similar to me KNOWING that my son wants to go to mcdonalds. He's been asking to go to weeks, even months. So then, I decide to pull the car into the mcdonalds parking lot..........ONLY to tell him we are meeting his grandma their so he can spend the day with her at her house.


This would only be a valid analogy IF your son was in the vast minority of people who wanted to eat at McDonalds. Those of us who want HD programming are in the minority when compared to other Dish subscribers... so it is actually perfectly reasonable for Dish to promote SciFi and not promote SciFiHD. Most Dish customers are not HD subscribers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

PghGuy said:


> omg, du whe reelly nead this tipe of edukashun in this foreum, pleese... :nono:


Not to go all off-topic, but this is a pet peeve of mine. If I make a mistake, I don't mind being corrected so that hopefully I learn and do not make the same mistake again. We have a BIG problem in today's society where it is somehow considered poor taste to correct someone... and yet I see stuff on TV, in newspapers and books and magazines, and yes on the Internet that clearly indicate education taking a backslide... and then people get mad if they make a mistake and are corrected... While it might seem like a minor nit, this is how communication takes a major backslide into illiteracy.

Also worth noting, given the nature of internet forums... if being corrected for misspellings or poor grammar are going to get under your skin, wait until someone attacks something that really matters!

Oh, and worth noting... many of the same folk who do not want their posts picked apart for mistakes... are the same folks who nitpick the Charlie Chat and press releases from Dish to claim that Dish has "promised" something... and last, but not least... I lose count of the number of times references are made to the "non-English-speaking CSR" complaints people make, and while valid complaints are another example of how sometimes it is ok to critique the language but other times apparently not... so it is a "good for the goose and gander" kind of situation if you stop and think about it.

Off the soapbox and back to your regularly scheduled discussion now


----------



## James Long

HDMe said:


> That actually would be ok with me. I like Leslie


Yeah, but at the cost of giving Scott Higgins more time as well? 

(Actually, he was pretty toned down the last time we saw him ... less "screaming guy trying to sell mattresses or used cars" and more straight man. I hope he does not take any web critique too harshly ... he is kinda fun to watch - sometimes.)

Of course Scott is promoting ITV which isn't in HD so that's banned from the show by the "HD is the only thing" crowd. Perhaps we can have Leslie show us what's on Voom for the hour during the next chat? 

(Leslie deserves our respect as well ... she's not just a "weather girl" showing off DISH equipment ... she is more of a meteorologist - a doctor of technology.)

:backtotop (whatever that was)


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> (Leslie deserves our respect as well ... she's not just a "weather girl" showing off DISH equipment ... she is more of a meteorologist - a doctor of technology.)


Absolutely. It's a two-for situation... I'm pretty sure I've said before that while often we are only treated to Leslie showing us how to operate the remote, I've seen her go in depth into some pretty detailed stuff making it quite clear she knows a whole lot more than we usually get to see in those 20-second remote spots.

Meanwhile... back on topic at the ranch... Maybe there will be some light in the tunnel soon (not that I know anything) and we can put this conversation to bed and actually be watching HD!


----------



## lionsrule

HDMe said:


> This would only be a valid analogy IF your son was in the vast minority of people who wanted to eat at McDonalds. Those of us who want HD programming are in the minority when compared to other Dish subscribers... so it is actually perfectly reasonable for Dish to promote SciFi and not promote SciFiHD. Most Dish customers are not HD subscribers.


Two points:

One,the analogy is valid. My son= Someone who is looking forward to something and has been asking for something for a long time. In neither situation is it stated that the need or want is in the majority.

Two, please don't make me go pull quotes and links to stories about the drop in echostar stock in relation to their lack of HD. In fact, in charlies address to stockholders/investors he admits that direct is affecting churn rate at dish due to HD. High definition is in fact listed as the primarily NEED currently to retain customers. So, although it may be true that HD customers are currently in the minority, they are clearly considered the coveted demographic so to speak.

Now........back to topic (I figure it's ok to say anything or respond to anything as long as I say back to topic at the end).


----------



## Stewart Vernon

lionsrule said:


> Two, please don't make me go pull quotes and links to stories about the drop in echostar stock in relation to their lack of HD. In fact, in charlies address to stockholders/investors he admits that direct is affecting churn rate at dish due to HD. High definition is in fact listed as the primarily NEED currently to retain customers. So, although it may be true that HD customers are currently in the minority, they are clearly considered the coveted demographic so to speak.


Probably worth noting that stock prices do not automatically equate to a company's viability. Stock prices directly relate to the stock-buying-public's desire to buy stock in that company. Long gone are the days when a stock price bears some semblance to the reality of the company's actual value. Remember companies like Enron or the "dot coms" that had high stock prices while the company itself was less than worthless. Many actual valuable companies similarly have low stock prices.

Most folks are investing in stocks to make money... so they tend to try and buy-low-sell-high... but the only way they make money is by selling, at which point the stock price drops if enough people start selling... but none of this actually has anything at all to do with the value of the company.

To some extent public perception does play a part in enticing people to buy stock (or hold on to already purchased stock)... but with the advent of the "day trader" there are a lot more uninformed stock purchases that are on a whim, essentially.

Short version... I wouldn't look solely at stock prices as any indicator of a company's profitability or success.



lionsrule said:


> Now........back to topic (I figure it's ok to say anything or respond to anything as long as I say back to topic at the end).


Absolutely  "back to topic" are the magic words that make everything ok


----------



## Jersey Girl

HDMe said:


> Short version... I wouldn't look solely at stock prices as any indicator of a company's profitability or success.


Nor should stock prices be dismissed.


----------



## MarcusInMD

They should shut off the transponders they are not using because DISH is starting to really starve the HD channels that are up now with video. The video is starting to look like the HD channels of DirecTV a year ago which is why I left DirectTV.


----------



## TBoneit

HDMe said:


> Absolutely. It's a two-for situation... I'm pretty sure I've said before that while often we are only treated to Leslie showing us how to operate the remote, I've seen her go in depth into some pretty detailed stuff making it quite clear she knows a whole lot more than we usually get to see in those 20-second remote spots.
> 
> Meanwhile... back on topic at the ranch... Maybe there will be some light in the tunnel soon (not that I know anything) and we can put this conversation to bed and actually be watching HD!


It's not going to happen. Once the Highly requested/Desired/Wanted HD channels are available the same people will be whining I want Channel?? in HD. This type of thread is going to continue a far into the future as long as Dishnetwork exists.

I wonder if the DirecTV people made as loud a whine about how far ahead Dishnetwork was in HD last year at this time. I do not remember hearing this much noise then. My memory may be off on that subject however.

It could be worse we could be double clunked by not having requested HD channels and be stuck with a HR20/HR21.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Jersey Girl said:


> Nor should stock prices be dismissed.


Depends on the context. Stock price is a determining factor of whether or not I will buy that stock... but not beyond that.

It sounds like you are saying that if Company A has a falling stock price you would not buy Company A's product. But if Company B has a climbing stock price you would buy their product.

I don't see any direct relation anymore between stocks and company value except for coincidence. Not too many years ago IBM's stock took a major dump.. then came back to pre-dump levels. The stock price during that time was much more a measure of people's perception of the value of the company rather than the company's actual value at that time.

If a rumor starts that DirecTV was going to buy Dish, watch Dish stock start to rise... then when the rumor turns out to be false, the stock price will drop suddenly. But that will have absolutely zero to do with Dish Network profits and performance during that same time period.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

TBoneit said:


> It's not going to happen. Once the Highly requested/Desired/Wanted HD channels are available the same people will be whining I want Channel?? in HD. This type of thread is going to continue a far into the future as long as Dishnetwork exists.
> 
> I wonder if the DirecTV people made as loud a whine about how far ahead Dishnetwork was in HD last year at this time. I do not remember hearing this much noise then. My memory may be off on that subject however.


I'm not in the DirecTV forums much, but I do remember complaints. In fact, there are still some complaints even now asking when DirecTV is going to add more new HD... so you are correct, this is how things play out.

All the folks who say "I want SciFiHD and I will be happy" will actually be happy for about 5 minutes, then will move onto the next "I want" gripe.


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> There was a possibility that they would go live last December ... "maybe by the end of summer" is the closest we have to official word.


Well that doesn't bode well for people who want to watch the Olympics in HD. I wonder if UniHD will broadcast them?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

MarcusInMD said:


> They should shut off the transponders they are not using because DISH is starting to really starve the HD channels that are up now with video. The video is starting to look like the HD channels of DirecTV a year ago which is why I left DirectTV.


Someone more technical than myself will probably chime in here... but unused transponders (whether on or off) should not be affecting signal quality of other transponders. Most of the "starving" you are referring to can be attributed to the amount of active channels on any given transponder and perhaps recent efforts to combine more channels per transponder.

A transponder that is unused doesn't affect the bandwidth of another transponder. There are power issues, perhaps, to consider of the satellite itself.. but I think that's another topic.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Paul Secic said:


> Well that doesn't bode well for people who want to watch the Olympics in HD. I wonder if UniHD will broadcast them?


Now that I think about it... I wonder if part of the negotiation hang-up with Universal could have in fact been because of Olympic coverage coming this summer... perhaps Universal is not only attempting to bundle everything (including the not as yet demanded BravoHD) but also to raise rates as well due to Olympic coverage.

We may never know.


----------



## texaswolf

TBoneit said:


> It's not going to happen. Once the Highly requested/Desired/Wanted HD channels are available the same people will be whining I want Channel?? in HD. This type of thread is going to continue a far into the future as long as Dishnetwork exists.
> 
> I wonder if the DirecTV people made as loud a whine about how far ahead Dishnetwork was in HD last year at this time. I do not remember hearing this much noise then. My memory may be off on that subject however.
> 
> It could be worse we could be double clunked by not having requested HD channels and be stuck with a HR20/HR21.


I wonder how many people will keep saying "Dish used to be the leader back in...."

There are channels going HD left and right...so consumer demand is going to be high....when they see a channels available in HD somewhere else, they want to know why they don thave it...especially is their provider is still using the HD leader claim. DIsh was the leader a year ago yes..but how many channels have gone HD or show HD programming since then, that DIsh does not carry? I understand what your saying with people complaining, but the whole "Dish was the leader back when" doesn't work any more...so i think people have a right to complain, especially the ones told they would x and y channels in HD when they are available in HD when they signed up....and still don't (i'm one of those).

the game is in high speed right now...and it's just a matter of keeping up with demand...which hopefully they will do soon...they are trying...just have to keep up hope.


----------



## Paul Secic

HDMe said:


> Now that I think about it... I wonder if part of the negotiation hang-up with Universal could have in fact been because of Olympic coverage coming this summer... perhaps Universal is not only attempting to bundle everything (including the not as yet demanded BravoHD) but also to raise rates as well due to Olympic coverage.
> 
> We may never know.


A few months ago I read that Oxygen will air some Olympic content.

NOTE: Oxygen is part of NBCU.


----------



## texaswolf

HDMe said:


> All the folks who say "I want SciFiHD and I will be happy" will actually be happy for about 5 minutes, then will move onto the next "I want" gripe.


Please don't group all the people who want Scifi HD into the same category as the "I want" every 5 min. group...


----------



## Taco Lover

PghGuy said:


> but the point is you understood it and you did...


So you admit you were one of those posters making "*typo's*, meaning that the user already knows the correct *grammer*, but was in a hurry to get their point across and made the mistake."?

Sorry, can't help it.


----------



## TulsaOK

PghGuy said:


> Listen...it's one thing if you see someone making a consistent mistake with their grammer, then you could possibly make an argument that you are trying to help correct them. But I would be willing to bet most mistakes in a forum are typo's, meaning that the user already knows the correct grammer, but was in a hurry to get their point across and made the mistake. It's not like you are doing anybody any favors by pointing this out, *you are just assuming that the person does not understand the proper use and needs your help, but in a forum, you should not make any assumptions about another person's education level...if they don't ask then don't correct them, period*. These forums should be about discussing specific topics and if you understand the point someone was making, then you don't need to correct them.
> 
> I seriously hope those of you who like to correct grammer mistakes never take part in "text messaging" or you would spend your entire day pointing out inconsistencies to our english grammer.
> 
> As far as getting under someone's skin, we wouldn't even be having this conversation if the incorrect use of grammer wasn't getting under someone's skin to the point of them having to correct others.


The kinds of grammatical abuse is not due to hurrying to make a point. Why hurry? The post will show up eventually. No, those who make those grammatical and spelling errors are showing their ignorance (I mean that in the kindest way). They're either too lazy to review their posts before posting or they just don't know any better. Either way, they come across as very incredible.

I noticed your misspelling of grammar, by the way.

I text message several hundred times a day. I usually take the time to text using proper grammar and spelling. However one communicates, it's usually indicative of their level of education and their respect for the English language. I want the folks who receive my message, either through text messaging or otherwise, to take my comments seriously.

Now :backtotop !

More HD now!


----------



## texaswolf

Lets try to keep the topic on SCI FI and USA HD please.....I don't want this thread to get shut down because of an overflow from the "no HD" thread...or an English class thread. I'm sure thats not why Neo started this thread either.

.....and yes i was guilty of off topic talk myself.


----------



## Ron Barry

Agree with Texas... Lets keep it to SciFi and USA Showing bandwidth and no more grammar talk. Any more and I will be removing them as off topic.


----------



## MarcusInMD

HDMe said:


> Someone more technical than myself will probably chime in here... but unused transponders (whether on or off) should not be affecting signal quality of other transponders. Most of the "starving" you are referring to can be attributed to the amount of active channels on any given transponder and perhaps recent efforts to combine more channels per transponder.
> 
> A transponder that is unused doesn't affect the bandwidth of another transponder. There are power issues, perhaps, to consider of the satellite itself.. but I think that's another topic.


Those channels that are not "in the clear" for subscribers ARE using bandwidth. Just because we can't see it does not mean it's not taking up space. Someone, somewhere can see those feeds.


----------



## texaswolf

MarcusInMD said:


> They should shut off the transponders they are not using because DISH is starting to really starve the HD channels that are up now with video. The video is starting to look like the HD channels of DirecTV a year ago which is why I left DirectTV.


i'm not noticing a difference in my HD quality...however i have noticed the HD channels are taking longer to switch...similar to the HR20/21....is that what you are talking about?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

MarcusInMD said:


> Those channels that are not "in the clear" for subscribers ARE using bandwidth. Just because we can't see it does not mean it's not taking up space. Someone, somewhere can see those feeds.


That's different. The original post (to which I replied) was asking to turn off unused transponders.

Besides, usage of one transponder doesn't affect bandwidth on another transponder... so the only effect that would matter is if there is a hidden channel on the same transponder as a non-hidden channel... but generally speaking this is done when testing, in which case Dish is doing something of value (though we may not see it).


----------



## MarcusInMD

HDMe said:


> That's different. The original post (to which I replied) was asking to turn off unused transponders.
> 
> Besides, usage of one transponder doesn't affect bandwidth on another transponder... so the only effect that would matter is if there is a hidden channel on the same transponder as a non-hidden channel... but generally speaking this is done when testing, in which case Dish is doing something of value (though we may not see it).


I mean they should just shut off the video feeds on transponders that are not visible to subscribers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

MarcusInMD said:


> I mean they should just shut off the video feeds on transponders that are not visible to subscribers.


This will not accomplish what I think you want it to accomplish. Shutting off one transponder video feeds doesn't affect a different transponder's video feeds.

This would only be of value if they had hidden and active video feeds on the same transponder, which I believe is a rarity... and even when so, is for testing... which they'd obviously be unable to test without having the video feed. So not only is this unlikely to produce positive results for you it could actually negatively impact future services.

This would be like asking Best Buy to throw away stuff in the warehouse that is not on the shelves so that the product on the shelves would be better. No relation at all, and would actually be counterproductive in the long run.


----------



## MarcusInMD

HDMe said:


> This will not accomplish what I think you want it to accomplish. Shutting off one transponder video feeds doesn't affect a different transponder's video feeds.
> 
> This would only be of value if they had hidden and active video feeds on the same transponder, which I believe is a rarity... and even when so, is for testing... which they'd obviously be unable to test without having the video feed. So not only is this unlikely to produce positive results for you it could actually negatively impact future services.
> 
> This would be like asking Best Buy to throw away stuff in the warehouse that is not on the shelves so that the product on the shelves would be better. No relation at all, and would actually be counterproductive in the long run.


I realize that. I just think they should start putting more bandwidth into their other HD channels instead of ones that are not visible to customers. It's easy to move feeds. At least until they get some more sats in the sky.


----------



## James Long

Hopefully DISH won't wait for satellites to launch new HD ... they gotta test it before releasing it.


----------



## phrelin

I've been rebuilding my computer since my last post here - so I'm not sure whether its because I'm now working in Vista, but I'm confused. The original post here was:


neowaxworks said:


> *Scifi and USA HD showing bandwidth*
> My source notified me and now it has been confirmed by Scott at satguys...
> both are not active to subs, as best I know, but are showing something now instead of a slate


What was that all about anyway? The term "showing something" in this context sounds "titillating" which I guess it was. Now, of course, I have no idea what it meant.


----------



## Dicx

To throw something out there:

The season premiere of the last season of BSG garnered a viewership of 2.1 million people. Mind you that is from USA Today (today's edition) shown in the Neilson ratings. While the night before Hanna Montana Thursday at 9 pm had 3.3 million viewers, 1.2 million more. 

I am not saying that BSG is a bad show (never watched it) but as the big reason to watch Sci-Fi in HD right now and have a small percentage of viewers might have something to say on Charlie not lighting it up right away and trying to deal.

My 2.1 cents


----------



## Mr.72

IMHO BSG is an extremely good show. But the fact that it airs on a channel called "SciFi" severely limits its audience. I have only watched season 1 (on Universal HD) but I am absolutely hooked. But my wife, for example, will not even watch a single episode no matter how good it is, because of the "sci-fi" stigma. She wouldn't watch ANYTHING on "SciFi" because that kind of stuff is "only for geeks".

anyway so the point is, SciFi may not be all that important except for a very vocal minority of people who want to watch BSG. It's a very, very good show IMHO, but most people don't know that.


----------



## normang

Interesting thought, would we all be wasting all this text on Sci-fi if it weren't for BSG?

And this is the final season.. Just think, in a few months, they'll have BSG Monday and everyone will have it in HD by then and you can watch from beginning to end in HD.. that's it, a better way to go. Wait for the reruns...


----------



## TulsaOK

normang said:


> Interesting thought, would we all be wasting all this text on Sci-fi if it weren't for BSG?


That's exactly what I was thinking. I've never seen BSG but, given the passion of some of the posters, I have to admit I will watch the new season; at least to see what all this fuss is about. 
I would like to see it in HD.


----------



## ESPNSTI

TulsaOK said:


> I've never seen BSG but, given the passion of some of the posters, I have to admit I will watch the new season; at least to see what all this fuss is about.
> I would like to see it in HD.


I doubt you're going to be all that impressed by it if you haven't seen the first three seasons.

When is the original series going to be in HD? :lol: 
I loved it when I saw it when I was a kid, and I recently saw one of the old episodes again... I probably shouldn't have, the memory was much better than reality.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Dicx said:


> To throw something out there:
> 
> The season premiere of the last season of BSG garnered a viewership of 2.1 million people. Mind you that is from USA Today (today's edition) shown in the Neilson ratings. While the night before Hanna Montana Thursday at 9 pm had 3.3 million viewers, 1.2 million more.
> 
> I am not saying that BSG is a bad show (never watched it) but as the big reason to watch Sci-Fi in HD right now and have a small percentage of viewers might have something to say on Charlie not lighting it up right away and trying to deal.
> 
> My 2.1 cents


That's where some of us have been coming from. I like HD and I like Battlestar Galactica... but I know my voice is very small.

If only 2.1 million people watched... and Dish has over 13 million subscribers, DirecTV another 18 million or more, and who knows how many cable customers... then when you drill down to how many of those 2.1 million were also HD viewers, I suspect it is a small voice in the crowd.


----------



## PTown

A quick google search will let you know that hackers are watching these channels right now.


----------



## aloishus27

PTown said:


> A quick google search will let you know that hackers are watching these channels right now.


not sure what you googled but I tried and came up with nothing.


----------



## DustoMan

Mr.72 said:


> IMHO BSG is an extremely good show. But the fact that it airs on a channel called "SciFi" severely limits its audience. I have only watched season 1 (on Universal HD) but I am absolutely hooked. But my wife, for example, will not even watch a single episode no matter how good it is, because of the "sci-fi" stigma. She wouldn't watch ANYTHING on "SciFi" because that kind of stuff is "only for geeks".


Tell you're wife she's full of it. BSG is a Peabody award-winning character drama set in a Sci-Fi setting. The show is more about the characters and story, then fantasy and techno-babble. Science fiction is it's back drop, not it's focus.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> I realize that. I just think they should start putting more bandwidth into their other HD channels instead of ones that are not visible to customers. It's easy to move feeds. At least until they get some more sats in the sky.


Turning off that bandwidth isn't going to effect your other HD channels at all...so I'm not sure why you keep saying they should do so....


----------



## Mr.72

dustoman you are preaching to the choir.

I finally got her to sit down and watch an episode of Firefly one day and she was hooked instantly. I am sure she would love BSG too but when she asks me what it's about, the instant the word "cylon" comes out of my mouth she's says "I can't believe you are such a geek".


----------



## tsmacro

Dicx said:


> To throw something out there:
> 
> The season premiere of the last season of BSG garnered a viewership of 2.1 million people. Mind you that is from USA Today (today's edition) shown in the Neilson ratings. While the night before Hanna Montana Thursday at 9 pm had 3.3 million viewers, 1.2 million more.
> 
> I am not saying that BSG is a bad show (never watched it) but as the big reason to watch Sci-Fi in HD right now and have a small percentage of viewers might have something to say on Charlie not lighting it up right away and trying to deal.
> 
> My 2.1 cents


Actually 2.1 million viewers is a pretty good audience for a cable/satellite channel. Most cable/satellite channels would love to have a show that had a regular audience that big. More importantly though if if you check you'll see that the Sci-Fi channel itself is consistantly rated one of the top 20 channels in cable/satellite land. So I doubt the problem here is that Charlie doesn't want to have the HD version of one of the better rated channels w/ a show that gets good ratings and plenty of publicity (some by Charlie himself). Charlie does have a fairly notorious reputation when it comes to negotiating carriage contracts and the fact that he did mention trying to get a deal that was "fair for everyone" regarding new HD channels it wouldn't be too much of a leap to assume that might be what's going on. The truth of it is though we just don't know for sure and we probably won't know and one day "soon" we'll turn on our tv's and there'll be new HD channels for us to watch, w/ a pretty good chance of two of them being USA and Sci-Fi.


----------



## Jersey Girl

normang said:


> Interesting thought, would we all be wasting all this text on Sci-fi if it weren't for BSG?
> 
> And this is the final season.. Just think, in a few months, they'll have BSG Monday and everyone will have it in HD by then and you can watch from beginning to end in HD.. that's it, a better way to go. Wait for the reruns...


Everyone needs a good rationalization to get them through their day!


----------



## Mr.72

are they going to play BSG the whole series starting with season 1 in HD, on Mondays? I guess I might hold off on buying the season 2.0 & 2.5 DVDs then if they are going to eventually show them sequentially. I would like to watch the whole thing but don't feel the need to see them as they are made.


----------



## klegg

Jersey Girl said:


> Everyone needs a good rationalization to get them through their day!


It actually made a lot of sense w/o making light of the show itself...which is what the biggest uproar is about. No?


----------



## MarkoC

Mr.72 said:


> are they going to play BSG the whole series starting with season 1 in HD, on Mondays? I guess I might hold off on buying the season 2.0 & 2.5 DVDs then if they are going to eventually show them sequentially. I would like to watch the whole thing but don't feel the need to see them as they are made.


Universal HD just finished showing Season 1 of BSG. I had never watched it before but I wanted to see what all the fuss was about. Needless to say, I am now totally hooked and bummed that UHD will not be showing season 2 at least for now. I am actually contemplating getting the SD DVD's from Netflix so I can get my fix of BSG.


----------



## Jersey Girl

klegg said:


> It actually made a lot of sense w/o making light of the show itself...which is what the biggest uproar is about. No?


Whatever works for ya......


----------



## theoak

DustoMan said:


> Tell you're wife she's full of it. BSG is a Peabody award-winning character drama set in a Sci-Fi setting. The show is more about the characters and story, then fantasy and techno-babble. Science fiction is it's back drop, not it's focus.


That is a key difference between BSG and say Star Trek. There are no aliens in BSG. I think I actually heard once that Olmos (The guy that plays Adama) said that if they started introducing tiny green men, he was out.


----------



## Mr.72

MarkoC said:


> Universal HD just finished showing Season 1 of BSG. I had never watched it before but I wanted to see what all the fuss was about. Needless to say, I am now totally hooked and bummed that UHD will not be showing season 2 at least for now.


that's exactly my story too.

of course if they play season 2 in HD somewhere on TV I'll just watch it there. It'd be nice if it was more than one episode a week but I can cope if it's just once a week.

At my place, the DVDs look about 90% as good as HDTV anyway. It takes a pretty smokin' great HD broadcast to noticeably outdo my DV-981HD, at least for movies and that kind of thing.


----------



## lakebum431

tsmacro said:


> Actually 2.1 million viewers is a pretty good audience for a cable/satellite channel. Most cable/satellite channels would love to have a show that had a regular audience that big....


I can't find the full ratings for this week (not sure if they are out yet), but when you look at some of the CRAP "cable" programs that got more than 2.1 million viewers last week I'm amazed. 2.1 million doesn't sound so good when you realize that two episodes of "The Hills" beat that with 4.1 million and 3.8 million viewers...

http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/nielsens-charts.htm


----------



## phrelin

HDMe said:


> That's where some of us have been coming from. I like HD and I like Battlestar Galactica... but I know my voice is very small.
> 
> If only 2.1 million people watched... and Dish has over 13 million subscribers, DirecTV another 18 million or more, and who knows how many cable customers... then when you drill down to how many of those 2.1 million were also HD viewers, I suspect it is a small voice in the crowd.


Ok gang, a 2.1 million prime-time Nielsen on a Friday night on a cable channel is huge. (Getting a Nielsen comparable to that BSG Nielsen on any night would make executives at The CW very happy.) Yeah, I'm ticked off about no SciFi HD, but....

Here's my not so humble opinion on national cable channels HD based on new programming prime-time ratings.

For primetime families, _Disney Channel_ and Disney-owned _ABCFamily_ along with it. For primetime adults, _USA_, _SciFi_, and _FX_. Along with _TNT_ which we already have, that five HD channels would give us a whole six (6) cable nationals with some new popular general audience programming in HD that the Nielsens and advertisers (as opposed to Dish, me and you) say many folks watch.

Finally, _Nickelodeon_'s Spongebob every day gets higher ratings than many primetime network shows. I'm not sure what one gains in having it in HD, but if Dish had it and _MTV_ along with the five new ones suggested above, IMO Dish's HD-only package would have broad marketing appeal. Just by adding seven channels on bandwidth currently available.


----------



## tsmacro

lakebum431 said:


> I can't find the full ratings for this week (not sure if they are out yet), but when you look at some of the CRAP "cable" programs that got more than 2.1 million viewers last week I'm amazed. 2.1 million doesn't sound so good when you realize that two episodes of "The Hills" beat that with 4.1 million and 3.8 million viewers...
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/nielsens-charts.htm


Not sure why it matters that "The Hills" or for that matter in the previous post, "Hanna Montana" got better ratings than BSG. That still doesn't change the fact that there are lots of cable nets out there that would love to have a show w/ the following of BSG, heck the CW would love to have a show that they knew would get 2+ million viewers on a regular basis! :lol: Since we seem to be playing "the link game" to try to find info to back up our posts here's one for ya:

http://tvbythenumbers.com/2008/04/08/weekly-top-cable-networks-march-31-april-6/3249

Notice Sci-Fi right up there amoung the most popular cable nets. Oh and also notice that Sci-Fi rocketed up into the top 10 among daytime viewers last week and guess why that was? Oh I don't know could it be that last week there was an all day BSG marathon on, monday through friday?! As much as some people really don't want to admit it seems both Sci-Fi and BSG are plenty popular enough to be more than viable commercially.


----------



## klegg

tsmacro said:


> Not sure why it matters that "The Hills" or for that matter in the previous post, "Hanna Montana" got better ratings than BSG.


I guess I don't understand why you don't get it.

The post regarding those shows (The Hills/Hanna Montana) prove that the overall viewership of BSG pales in comparison to other cable shows that most on here would NEVER watch. The OP's point is that although this show has a nice following, you'd think Charlie would be trying to get THOSE channels up before Sci-Fi HD if we use the logic people on this board use every day about how viewership for one program should drive Charlie to add an entire network.


----------



## davethestalker

It doesn't matter what the viewer count is for a particular channel. What does matter is that our competitors are already airing the channels and we don't have them. Quit trying to read Charlie's mind and come up with convoluted reasons why we don't have this channel added and and that channel shouldn't be added. 

Keep it simple, if it's available, we should have it too. The fact that we don't have these channels already is par for the course for second rate cable companies, not a major DBS provider.


----------



## klegg

davethestalker said:


> It doesn't matter what the viewer count is for a particular channel. What does matter is that our competitors are already airing the channels and we don't have them. Quit trying to read Charlie's mind and come up with convoluted reasons why we don't have this channel added and and that channel shouldn't be added.
> 
> Keep it simple, if it's available, we should have it too. The fact that we don't have these channels already is par for the course for second rate cable companies, not a major DBS provider.


Now, THAT'S something we can ALL agree on!!!! Great post!


----------



## tsmacro

klegg said:


> I guess I don't understand why you don't get it.
> 
> The post regarding those shows (The Hills/Hanna Montana) prove that the overall viewership of BSG pales in comparison to other cable shows that most on here would NEVER watch. The OP's point is that although this show has a nice following, you'd think Charlie would be trying to get THOSE channels up before Sci-Fi HD if we use the logic people on this board use every day about how viewership for one program should drive Charlie to add an entire network.


Wait a minute is this not a thread about USA and Sci-Fi? I don't remember anywhere suggesting that Charlie should add these channels before or instead of any other. But since this is a thread about USA and Sci-Fi and there seemed to be some questioning going on whether these channels (and Sci-Fi in particular) were "worthy" somehow because there was some higher rated shows on different networks, I thought i'd merely point out that Sci-Fi and the show BSG both have numbers robust enough to make them worth being added to Charlie's little "tv in the sky" company in HD. And I think if you'll check my previous post w/ the link that shows that Sci-Fi is indeed one the top cable networks (and this is true w/ or w/out BSG week in and week out, go ahead and do the research you'll find that Sci-fi is usually somewhere between 10th and 20th) that the channel deserves to be added and it isn't just because of one show. That doesn't mean that i'm for or against those other nets w/ those other shows being added in HD, heck the more the merrier as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## FogCutter

davethestalker said:


> It doesn't matter what the viewer count is for a particular channel. What does matter is that our competitors are already airing the channels and we don't have them. Quit trying to read Charlie's mind and come up with convoluted reasons why we don't have this channel added and and that channel shouldn't be added.
> 
> Keep it simple, if it's available, we should have it too. The fact that we don't have these channels already is par for the course for second rate cable companies, not a major DBS provider.


You are so so right. That's what I've been feeling but never put it into words. The programming is there, the content is flowing. It's not like we're asking for something that doesn't exist. Cable and Directv people have it NOW. What was our sin that we don't deserve what we are asking for? What is Dish giving us that is so great that it makes up for this glaring fault?

Dish has been good to me and actually proactive when an HDMI issue caused problems with Panasonic projectors after a software upgrade, so that means a lot, but this is still aggravating.

Come on Charlie! Fun is fun, but give us what everyone else already has!

There, I feel better now.


----------



## texaswolf

Dicx said:


> To throw something out there:
> 
> The season premiere of the last season of BSG garnered a viewership of 2.1 million people. Mind you that is from USA Today (today's edition) shown in the Neilson ratings. While the night before Hanna Montana Thursday at 9 pm had 3.3 million viewers, 1.2 million more.
> 
> I am not saying that BSG is a bad show (never watched it) but as the big reason to watch Sci-Fi in HD right now and have a small percentage of viewers might have something to say on Charlie not lighting it up right away and trying to deal.
> 
> My 2.1 cents


If any of you have been paying any attention to Charlie's negotiations...you would know that it wouldn't matter if BSG brought in 27 million viewers...he will added it when he feels it's a good enough deal......with this kind of logic, we would not have any of the VOOM channels....find me ratings that show any of those channels having a show that gets 2.1 million viewers minimum weekly.

Not to mention the nielson ratings are a joke anyway...welcome to the age of the DVR. Enterprise was one that suffered from poor "ratings" although it was in the top 25 weekly recorded shows. Also why so many decent shows get canceled before they're time.


----------



## James Long

Well the inevitable has happened ... this has become another "No HD" gripe thread, despite several attempts to ask posters to use the proper thread for that.

If there are any _actual changes_ with the Sci-Fi or USA feeds start an new thread ... the complaints (about DISH) can continue politely over in the gripe thread. We've had this discussion about the value of Sci-Fi before. 

THREAD CLOSED


----------

